# Air Rifles



## Jim (Oct 5, 2012)

Who has one of those "Whisper quiet" models? Are they really quieter than the rest? I need to take care of some evil chipmunks but don't want to get the crazy lady behind my house to really go more insane than she already is.


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fox or Cat urine, Ultra sonic, Owl Decoy, Trap, Moth balls, Expanding foam, etc..

Operator: 911, Whats your Emergency?
CrazyLady: There is a man with a gun!

5 Minutes Later

2 County, 2 Local, 1 State show up guns drawn. Drop the GUN Sir! It's Suppressed! Notify BATFE, throw the book at him Bobby!

I shot a whisperer once, wasn't that impressed. It was quieter than a 1k FPS, but still audible. I disagree with not buying a gun b/c of a neighbor, but if you do foresee her calling the fuzz notify your local dispatch thta you will be doing some bb gun shooting and you have a crazy neighbor, that is if it's legal. Last thing I would want were some trigger happy rookies looking for chance to go after an active shooter and keeps them freed up to solve or catch real criminals. Good fences make Good neighbors.



> Apricot and Walnut Giraffe recipe
> 
> ingredients
> 
> ...


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 5, 2012)

Blow gun, it will refine your skills!


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Blow gun, it will refine your skills!




I have two, One for me and one for my son. :LOL2:


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 5, 2012)

The Gamo whisper air rifles are not much quieter than my RWS Diana 45.

CCI 22 CB bullets are quieter than my air rifle but my air rifle is legal to shoot in the city limits but the 22 CB's are not.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 5, 2012)

peanut butter
rat trap
box
shovel


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 20, 2012)

i use a crossman phantom for squirrel control. i did get a chipmunk with it too. not too loud, the first volley of attacks on the squirrels i shot 8 within 5 minutes from my back door.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 20, 2012)

Kismet said:


> peanut butter
> rat trap
> box
> shovel


 :LOL2:


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 20, 2012)

45 ACP and a pillow. Saw that in a movie.


----------

